# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πως επιλέγω καρδερινάκια   ;

## mpraxami21

Kαλησπέρα σας . Μπαίνω στο θέμα, κατευθείαν στο ψητό Θα ήθελα από την  εμπειρία σας να  με ενημερώσετε δυο τρια πραγματα για να αγορασω 1 η 2 ζευγαρια  καρδερινακια. Οχι μεταλλαγμενα τα δικα μας εδω Balcanica μίλησα  με δυο  που εκτρεφουν και μου ειπαν 100 ευρω η μια  απο τον σεπτεμβριο ομως να  ντυθουν λενε. Ρωτησα εναν και μου ειπε (να ειναι σπαθατα )τωρα τι ειναι  σπαθατο δεν γνωριζω και για να μην γινω ξεφτιλα ελεγα ναι ναι  στον  παππου.Ο αλλος μονο (εξαρες) ειναι ηρεμες ελεγε. Εγώ τώρα πως να  διαλεξω???Tο μονο που ξερω λιγο να δω την κοιλιτσα τους  Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω και ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας εκ των προτερων.

----------


## legendguards

το πιο σημαντικο ειναι να ειναι υγειη τα πουλακια . μετα οτι γουσταρεις παρε




> Kαλησπέρα σας . Μπαίνω στο θέμα, κατευθείαν στο ψητό Θα ήθελα από την εμπειρία σας να με ενημερώσετε δυο τρια πραγματα για να αγορασω 1 η 2 ζευγαρια καρδερινακια. Οχι μεταλλαγμενα τα δικα μας εδω Balcanica μίλησα με δυο που εκτρεφουν και μου ειπαν 100 ευρω η μια απο τον σεπτεμβριο ομως να ντυθουν λενε. Ρωτησα εναν και μου ειπε (να ειναι σπαθατα )τωρα τι ειναι σπαθατο δεν γνωριζω και για να μην γινω ξεφτιλα ελεγα ναι ναι στον παππου.Ο αλλος μονο (εξαρες) ειναι ηρεμες ελεγε. Εγώ τώρα πως να διαλεξω???Tο μονο που ξερω λιγο να δω την κοιλιτσα τους Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω και ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας εκ των προτερων.

----------


## kostas karderines

Σπαθατο εννοεί να έχει καλό στήσιμο το πουλί.Τώρα τα άλλα περί 4αρες 6αρες ......είναι παραμύθια ,μην δινεις σημασία!

----------


## mpraxami21

οποτε οτι μου αρεσει στο ματι του λεω να το φισιξι στην κοιλια του και αν ειναι καλα  το περνω
σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους

----------


## jk21

κοιτας επισης αν εχει σκουρα μαυρα ποδια .Αν ναι ειναι πιασμενο .Αν εχει βαμμενη μασκα και ειναι βαθυ κοκκινο , οχι ανοιχτο επισης υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα οχι ομως 100 % σαν τα ποδια να ειναι πιασμενο 

επισης αν το πουλι εχει δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου και το θεωρουν αποδειξη οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης , αν μιλαμε για balcanica δεν πρεπει να ειναι Ε ενα ενδιαμεσο γραμμα που θα δεις στο δαχτυλιδι αλλα C  που σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι 2.9 mm αλλα 2.5 mm .Μεγαλυτερο δαχτυλιδι συχνα χρησιμοποιειται ως δικαιολογια οτι τοποθετηθηκε για να μην το πεταξει κατω η μανα οταν ηταν εντελως μικρο , ενω συχνα τετοιο φορουν σε πουλια κλεμμενα απο φωλιες φορεμενα την ημερα που η μανα τους αρχιζει να βγαινει εκτος για τροφη .Για οποιον θελει να δαχτυλιδωνει με ασφαλεια χωρις να τον νοιαζει να πουλησει ,ισως ειναι μια επιλογη .Οποιος πουλα ειναι υποχρεωμενος να αποδικνυει οτι το πουλι ειναι εκτροφης με οσο γινεται αυξημενες ενδειξεις

----------


## mpraxami21

σας ευχαριστώ και εις το επανιδείν και με φωτογραφιες

----------


## ninos

Επειδή 100 ευρώ το ένα (δηλαδή 200) είναι αρκετά λεφτά, εγώ θα τα έδινα μόνο σε πουλιά περσινά που έχουν γίνει πραγματικα γονεις.

Τα φετινά είναι απρόβλεπτο τι θα γίνει και φυσικά είναι πιο ευαίσθητα.

----------


## mpraxami21

με τσακισες !!!! Mου ειπαν να παρω μικρα για να ειναι πιο ευκολο διαχειρισιμα ως προς τις τροφες και προσαρμοζονται πιο ευκολα.
Kαι ποιος θα σου δωσει γενητορες περσινους μονο λογο εληψεις χωρου υποθετο θα τους εβρισκες δεν ξερω κιολας ???
.

----------


## kostas karderines

Το θέμα είναι ότι για να πάρεις παλιά πουλια εκτροφής τις προκοπής εαν δεν ειναι κάποιος δικό σου που να τον εμπιστεύεσαι, πολύ πιθανόν να σου σπρώξουν ότι δεν τους πήγε καλά!!!!
Δεν είναι να έχεις εμπιστοσύνη γενικά σε πουλαδες και ειδικότερα σε καρδεριναδες!!!!

----------


## mpraxami21

Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που στραφηκα σε εκτροφεις [χαρτια απο το κρατος μαλλον δεν εχει κανεις στην ελλαδα μονο αριθμους στα δαχτυλιδια απο ομιλους] αλλα απο εκει σιγουρα δεν μπορεις να παρεις γενητορες περσινους φετινους.

----------


## kostas karderines

Αφού είναι έτσι και δεν έχεις καποιον εγώ φετινά θα έπαιρνα στην θέση σου και εννοείτε αφού περάσουν πτεροροια!

----------


## ninos

> με τσακισες !!!! Mου ειπαν να παρω μικρα για να ειναι πιο ευκολο διαχειρισιμα ως προς τις τροφες και προσαρμοζονται πιο ευκολα.
> Kαι ποιος θα σου δωσει γενητορες περσινους μονο λογο εληψεις χωρου υποθετο θα τους εβρισκες δεν ξερω κιολας ???
> .


Θεωρητικά δύσκολο να δώσει κάποιος ένα περσινό καλό γεννήτορα αλλά και το 200αρι βγαίνει δύσκολα. Επομένως, εγώ θα ζητούσα να κατέβει η  τιμή.  Οι τιμές πέφτουν παντού, ας πέσουν και στα πουλια

----------


## mpraxami21

Ναι περιμενω μετα τις 15 σεπτεμβριου μου ειπαν να[ ντυθουν] πρωτα  βλεπετε μαθαινω και λεξουλες σιγα σιγα
ΝΙΝΟ μιλαμε τα ατομα (εκτροφεις) ειναι επιστημονες ακαδημαικης ταυτοτητας και δεν πεφτουν στα λεφτα ενα πραγμα σαν τους γιατρους αναγκαστηκα θα πας

----------


## stefos

Να καταθεσω και εγώ την  πρόσφατη εμπειρία μου.
Θηλυκό πουθενά μα πουθενά δεν βρήκα κάτω από 100!!!!!
Αρσενικό όμως παζαρεψε το , σίγουρα θα σου κόψει!
Μιλάμε για αρχέγονες πάντα 
Προσπάθησε να πάρεις κάποιον μαζί σου που ξέρει από καρδερίνες εκτροφής 
Καλές αγορές!

----------


## jk21

Να το κανω και μικρη μεταφραση; εκτος απο το στατιστικο οτι για καποιο λογο βγαινουν καπως λιγοτερα τα θηλυκα στην εκτροφη (μικρη ομως η διαφορα απο οσους φιλου εχω και μαθαινω αμεσα τα τελευταια χρονια και απο το ποσο ακουω για να δημιουργησει αυτη το προβλημα ) υπαρχει και το εξης : οι << εκτροφεις >> αυτοι που λες οτι ειναι ... επιστημονες  , δεν δισταζουν αρσενικα να εισαγουν και πιασμενα απο τη φυση ή ξερουν οτι πολλοι αγοραστες θα υποκυψουν στον πειρασμο εναντι του ακριβου εκτροφης , να αγορασουν πιασμενο , χρησιμοποιωντας τον απλα σαν επιβητορα  (στη φυλακη ο στερημενος φυλακισμενος ευκολα κανει τη γενετησια πραξη αν του δοθει ευκαιρια ... δυσκολα εως ποτε ομως δεν κανει οικογενεια ) , θηλυκα ομως πιασμενα σαν πραγματικες μανες ..... χλωμοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο .Βασιλη να προσεχεις αυτους με την ακαδημαικη ταυτοτητα που λες , γιατι οταν εχεις και << ταυτοτητα >>  συχνα κατηγορεις τα πιασμενα στην κοινωνια και εχεις κατι ωραια δαχτυλιδωμενα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες ... σουπερ !  Οπου ψωνισεις να πας απο κοντα να δεις την εκτροφη του και να σου δειξει τους γονεις του μικρου (αν παρεις μικρο )

----------


## mpraxami21

> Να το κανω και μικρη μεταφραση; εκτος απο το στατιστικο οτι για καποιο λογο βγαινουν καπως λιγοτερα τα θηλυκα στην εκτροφη (μικρη ομως η διαφορα απο οσους φιλου εχω και μαθαινω αμεσα τα τελευταια χρονια και απο το ποσο ακουω για να δημιουργησει αυτη το προβλημα ) υπαρχει και το εξης : οι << εκτροφεις >> αυτοι που λες οτι ειναι ... επιστημονες  , δεν δισταζουν αρσενικα να εισαγουν και πιασμενα απο τη φυση ή ξερουν οτι πολλοι αγοραστες θα υποκυψουν στον πειρασμο εναντι του ακριβου εκτροφης , να αγορασουν πιασμενο , χρησιμοποιωντας τον απλα σαν επιβητορα  (στη φυλακη ο στερημενος φυλακισμενος ευκολα κανει τη γενετησια πραξη αν του δοθει ευκαιρια ... δυσκολα εως ποτε ομως δεν κανει οικογενεια ) , θηλυκα ομως πιασμενα σαν πραγματικες μανες ..... χλωμοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο .Βασιλη να προσεχεις αυτους με την ακαδημαικη ταυτοτητα που λες , γιατι οταν εχεις και << ταυτοτητα >>  συχνα κατηγορεις τα πιασμενα στην κοινωνια και εχεις κατι ωραια δαχτυλιδωμενα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες ... σουπερ !  Οπου ψωνισεις να πας απο κοντα να δεις την εκτροφη του και να σου δειξει τους γονεις του μικρου (αν παρεις μικρο )


Καλημερα Δημητρη σιγουρα ειναι ορος απαραβατος να επισκεφτω το εκτροφειο του !!! 
Τα δαχτυλιδωμενα κλεμμενα απο φωλιες θα εχουν μαυρα ποδια μετα τιν πτεροροια ?
Φιλε Στεφανε δεν εχω καποιον που να ξερει αλλα εχω διαβασει (3 μερες) και το ραμφος να μην ειναι ανομιομορφο  τα ποδια να μην ειναι μαυρα και σαν λεπια

----------


## jk21

Μετα την πτεροροια , εξαρταται τον ηλιο που εχει το εκτροφειο και αν ταιζονται με τροφες πλουσιες σε τυροσινη (ενα αμινοξυ υπευθυνο για την μελανινη ) αλλα σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο ανοιχτοχρωμα .Δεν μπορει στην εκτροφη να εχουν τον ηλιο που δεχονται στη φυση . Πριν την πτερορια   αν δεν εχουν δεχθει μεσω εναποθεσης στον κροκο του αυγου που μεγαλωσανε , καταλληλα θρεπτικα στοιχεια που να ευνοουν τα μελανα ποδια και στην αιχμαλωσια ειναι σε σκοτεινο σχετικα χωρο , ισως να εχουν και ανοιχτοχρωμα , οχι βεβαια πολυ ανοιχροχρωμα οπως τα εκτροφης .Αυτα που εχουν βγει παντως απο φωλια εστω και λιγες μερες στη φυση , εχουν μαυρα

----------


## kostaskirki

Δεν νομιζω οτι τα ποδια ειναι σωστο κριτιριο! Υπαρχουν εξωτερικες πραγματικες εκτροφες που τα ποδια ειναι καταμαυρα! Δεν λεει κατι αυτο για εμενα! Και μιλαμε για πουλια οχι 1ης ή 2ης γεννιας αλλα για 10της και βαλε...
 Οπως γινεται και το αντιθετο! Μπαινουν σε εκροφεια μικρα απο φωλιες και επειδη δεν βλεπουν ηλιο τα ποδαρακια τους ειναι ασπρα-ασπρα!!
Το πιο ασφαλες συμπερασμα βγαινει μονο αν γνωριζεις τον εκτροφεα , διαφορετικα αρκεσου εστω απο βιντεο ή φωτο των ζευγαριων με τα μικρα τους...!!

----------


## jk21

> Μετα την πτεροροια , εξαρταται τον ηλιο που εχει το εκτροφειο ....


Νομιζω ημουν σαφης ποτε αναφερω πως μπορουν τα ποδια να αποτελεσουν κριτηριο . Σαφως επηρεαζει ο χωρος του εκτροφειου .Σε αυτο που ισως διαφωνουμε ,ειναι οτι καταμαυρα μελανα οπως θα δουμε σε πουλια της φυσης , δεν τα βλεπουμε σε πουλια εκτροφης ενηλικα .Σκουρα ναι (και τα δικα μου εχουν και υποθετω ειναι συνδιασμος του φωτισμου αφου ειναι εξωτερικος χωρος εστω και με σκεπαστρο και σκιαστρο τριγυρω και διατροφης αφου το κανναβουρι στο μιγμα ειναι φουλ αρα και η τυροσινη )  αλλα καταμαυρα δεν γινεται .Αν εχεις τετοιο παραδειγμα δαχτυλιδωμενου πουλιου δικου σου ή φιλου, θα εχει ενδιαφερον να το δουμε σε φωτο

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασίλη αν και δε γνωρίζω από καρδερίνες , να σου ευχηθώ με το καλο να ξεκινήσεις την εκτροφή σου ! 
Μπορείς να μελετάς θέματα που έχει το φόρουμ μας για αυτό το πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι έτσι ώστε όταν έρθει η στιγμή να είσαι έτοιμος για τα βασικά  :Embarrassment: 
Καλή επιτυχία στην αναζήτηση και υπομονή με τιμές που θα ακούς  ::  χαχαχα

----------


## mpraxami21

_να είσαι καλά και σας ευχαριστω για τις πολλες και πλούσιες πληροφοριες που εχετε συνοψίσει το ιστολογιο σας._ Όσο για τον εναν εκτροφεα που εχω βρει και εχω δει φωτογραφιες βέβαια από  την σελίδα του είναι εσωτερικης εκτροφης εχει ομως και κατι παραθυρα το  κατα ποσο επηρεαζουν δεν μπορω να ξερω, για τον δευτερο δεν ξερω πως  ειναι το εκτροφειο??? Aλλα επιφυλάσσομαι να τα δω απο κοντα και σκεφτηκα  να μην παρω 2 ζευγαρια λογω οικονομικων δυσχερειων και να παρω απο τον  εναν αρσενικο και από τον αλλον θηλυκο πουλάκι ετσι θα ειμαι σιγουρος  οτι δεν θα ειναι αδερφια, ουτε εχουν κοντινα αιματα, βεβαια αν εχουν  βιντεακια αλλαζει αυτο.
Eιναι σωστο το σκεπτικο μου???

----------


## kostaskirki

> Νομιζω ημουν σαφης ποτε αναφερω πως μπορουν τα ποδια να αποτελεσουν κριτηριο . Σαφως επηρεαζει ο χωρος του εκτροφειου .Σε αυτο που ισως διαφωνουμε ,ειναι οτι καταμαυρα μελανα οπως θα δουμε σε πουλια της φυσης , δεν τα βλεπουμε σε πουλια εκτροφης ενηλικα .Σκουρα ναι (και τα δικα μου εχουν και υποθετω ειναι συνδιασμος του φωτισμου αφου ειναι εξωτερικος χωρος εστω και με σκεπαστρο και σκιαστρο τριγυρω και διατροφης αφου το κανναβουρι στο μιγμα ειναι φουλ αρα και η τυροσινη )  αλλα καταμαυρα δεν γινεται .Αν εχεις τετοιο παραδειγμα δαχτυλιδωμενου πουλιου δικου σου ή φιλου, θα εχει ενδιαφερον να το δουμε σε φωτο


Βρηκα δυο φωτο απο δικα μου πουλακια που φαινονται οι διαφορες στο χρωμα των ποδιων! Τα πουλια εχουν την ιδια διατροφη αλλα τελειως διαφορετικο προσανατολισμο! 
Στην πρωτη φωτο βορειοδυτικο προσανατολισμο ενω στην δευτερη νοτιοανατολικο! 
Σιγουρα δεν ειναι καταμαυρα αλλα η διαφορα ειναι μεγαλη! 
Δεν λεμε κατι διαφορετικο Δημητρη αλλα μαλλον οριζουμε διαφορετικα το ποσο μαυρο και το ποσο σκουρο εννοει ο καθενας μας!

----------


## johnrider

Aντε και τα πηρες πες μας εαν θες που θα τα βαλεις.

----------


## mpraxami21

δανείστηκα την ιδεα με τα dexion εχω παρει 4 μεταχειρισμενα ραφια 120 επί 60  τα έξυσα και τα έβαψα ασπρα αγορασα κολωνες 4 καινουργιες κουνελοσυρμα και παω να φτιαξω πολυκατοικια βιλα υπερπολυτελη

----------


## Αριστειδης

Και εγω πειρα ραφιερα βιδωμα στον τειχο με ουπα γιατι ειναι ελαφρια καταακευη και με τον αερα θα την ριξει.

----------


## jk21

Kωστα προφανως δεν λεω αυτα τα ποδια ...


αυτα λεω πιο κατω .Στη φυση υπαρχουν και ανοιχτοχρωμα και ισως ειναι θεμα γονιδιων (οπως και στους ανθρωπους να ειναι καποιοι πιο σκουροχρωμοι ) , ισως και διατροφης αλλα υπαρχουν και τετοια μαυρα σε σημαντικο ποσοστο , που στην εκτροφη δεν εχω δει ποτε σε πραγματικο πουλι εκτροφης .Ακομα και στα πιασμενα μετα την πτεροροια ανοιγουν σιγα σιγα

----------


## CreCkotiels

> δανείστηκα την ιδεα με τα dexion εχω παρει 4 μεταχειρισμενα ραφια 120 επί 60  τα έξυσα και τα έβαψα ασπρα αγορασα κολωνες 4 καινουργιες κουνελοσυρμα και παω να φτιαξω πολυκατοικια βιλα υπερπολυτελη



πωπωπω φαντάζομαι θα γίνει τέλεια δουλειά !!  :Embarrassment:  Βασίλη θα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από ότι έχεις κάνει και το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ! 
Θα σου πρότεινα πριν προχωρήσεις στην κατασκευή να συμβουλευτείς τα ανάλογα θέματα στην κατηγορία *Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα * γιατί συνήθως αυτές οι κλούβες υστερούν στο καθάρισμα , οπότε θέλει λίγο μελέτη το κομμάτι σύρμα πάτου + συρτάρι υποστρώματος !!!  ::

----------


## kostas karderines

Βασίλη καλή αρχή οταν παρεις τα πουλάκια!Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι καλύτερα είναι να πάρεις μια έτοιμη κλουβιτσα (εγώ ας πούμε τα εχω σε κινεζικές 76cm)γιατί και καλύτερα ειναι και καθαρίζεται εύκολα και στο τέλος θα διαπιστώσεις διαφορα προβλήματα!τσάμπα ο κόπος που θα κάνεις!Στο λέω εκ πείρας!με 25 ευρώ καθαρισες! Και άλλο η καρδερίνες αλλο τα καναρίνια! Την κλουβιτσα θα την κρεμασείς και κάπου πιθανών πιο ψηλά να έχουν ηρεμία οι καρδερινες!Μόνο αν την χρησιμοποιήσεις για να βάλεις κάποια πουλάκια που ίσως βγάλεις!

----------


## tasos-mo

Δημήτρη(jk) το ίδιο λέτε πάνω κάτω για τα πόδια.. αλλα συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα(kirki).. Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι αυτή την περίοδο έχουν πέραση τα γιαβρακια,τα οποία δεν έχουν ακόμα ούτε μάσκα..πόσο μάλλον τέτοια πόδια που δείχνεις. Δεν ξερω αν στα λουγαρα είναι διαφορετικά αλλά εχω πουλιά με άσπρα και μαύρα πόδια τα οποία έχουν την ιδια διατροφή.. εχω κατάληξη ότι στα πόδια παίζει ρόλο πρώτα το γονίδιο και συμπληρωματικά η διατροφή..(για τον ήλιο δεν το συζητάω γιατί μιλάμε πάντα για εκτροφής).

----------


## jk21

Tασο αν και νομιζω ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι δεν υπαρχει τελικα διαφωνια , να ξανατονισω οτι πουλια πιασμενα μπορει να εχουν και ανοιχτοχρωμα ποδια ειτε ενηλικα ειτε μικρα .Αυτο που αναφερω στο Βασιλη ειναι οτι αν συναντησει τετοια μαυρα ποδια , τοτε σιγουρα δεν ειναι πουλι εκτροφης . Σου φαινεται ισως παραξενο ,αλλα αυτοι που θελουν να πουλησουν και υπαρχει καθε καρυδιας καρυδι στο χωρο , ειναι ικανοι αν δουνε ατομο χωρις πειρα , να θελουν να σπρωξουν και ενα τετοιο πουλι ως εκτροφης .Υπαρχει περιπτωση να δεις πουλι με τα ποδια που εδειξα και να δωσεις πιθανοτητα να ειναι εκτροφης;

----------


## tasos-mo

Ποτε... δεν υπαρχει αμφιβολια( αν και βεβαια οπως σου ειχα πει και παλια,αν θυμασαι.. σε μια εκθεση ειχα δει τετοια ποδια σε καναρινι αλλα ευτυχως ο κριτης ηταν τσακαλος και εριξε λιγο νερο στην ξυλινη πατιθρα και σε ενα λεπτο εγινε μαυρη απο το πολυ καμελ...)

----------


## jk21

Kαμελ; αν ειναι δυνατον ...  ωρες ωρες εκπλησομαι με την ευρηματικοτητα της ... ορνιθικουλτουρας !  οχι δεν το θυμαμαι ...  :Confused0006: 


* jimk1 μη γελας  ::

----------


## tasos-mo

Δεν ξερω τι μάρκα ήταν ακριβώς.. αλλά ναι ρε Δημήτρη το είδα με τα μάτια μου..μπογιά..καραμπογια όπως λέμε και εδω πάνω..

----------


## mpraxami21

> Βασίλη καλή αρχή οταν παρεις τα πουλάκια!Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι καλύτερα είναι να πάρεις μια έτοιμη κλουβιτσα (εγώ ας πούμε τα εχω σε κινεζικές 76cm)γιατί και καλύτερα ειναι και καθαρίζεται εύκολα και στο τέλος θα διαπιστώσεις διαφορα προβλήματα!τσάμπα ο κόπος που θα κάνεις!Στο λέω εκ πείρας!με 25 ευρώ καθαρισες! Και άλλο η καρδερίνες αλλο τα καναρίνια! Την κλουβιτσα θα την κρεμασείς και κάπου πιθανών πιο ψηλά να έχουν ηρεμία οι καρδερινες!Μόνο αν την χρησιμοποιήσεις για να βάλεις κάποια πουλάκια που ίσως βγάλεις!


 Κωστα και Μαριε έχετε δίκιο οτι δεν ειναι εύκολα διαχειρίσιμη η κλουβα που σκεφτομαι αλλα ειδα κατι σεμιναρια στο YouTube και ενας ιταλος ελεγε απο 90εκ εως οσο θελεις να ειναι οποτε το 75εκ δεν ειναι μικρο??? Οσο για την υγιεινη διαβιωση τους θα παρω κατι πιατα για ζαρντινιερες που εχει η θεια μου μεγαλα και θα τα γεμιζω με ζεολιθο και ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα καθαρισμα σύρμα πάτου και αλλαγμα ζεολιθο απο ζαρντινιερες και στο μελλον  συρτάρι λαμαρινα και μετα πεταμα οι ζαρντινιερες

----------


## jk21

Ο χωρος ζευγαρωματος Βασιλη , ειναι συχνα συναρτηση του χωρου που ειχαν συνηθισει πριν παρεις τα πουλια .Σιγουρα πουλια συνηθισμενα σε χωρο του μετρου δεν τρελενονται σε μια 60αρα ζευγαρωστρα , αλλα υπαρχουν πολλοι που ζευγαρωνουν και σε 60αρα γιατι ειχαν μαθει απο μικρα τα πουλια σε μικρους χωρους 

Προσωπικα θεωρω θεμιτο καποιος να ζευγαρωνει σε μικρο χωρο (δεν κανει πτησεις τοτε το ζευγαρι ) αλλα σε αλλα διαστηματα του χρονου μου αρεσει να βλεπω τα πουλια να πετουν  ανετα στο χωρο .Σε μεγαλους χωρους , πρεπει να μεριμνησεις να μπορεις αν τα πουλια δειχνουν αρρωστα , να τα πιανεις εστω μεσω αποχης ,αν δεν υπαρχουν σε διαφορα σημεια κοντινες πορτες .Να ξερεις ομως οτι αν αγορασεις πουλια απο μεγαλο χωρο , θελει προσοχη το πρωτο διαστημα στην προσαρμογη τους σε μικροτερο !

----------


## mpraxami21

οποτε εγω που σκεφτομαι κλουβα 120 εκ και 50 υψος 60εκ βαθος.δεν ειμαι λαθος ??? γιατι ο εκτροφεας που ειδα στις φωτο εχει δωματιο οχι κλουβα, 2 επι 2 σιγουρα ειναι και λογικα εκει θα γεννούν τα πουλια δεν θα τα εβαλε σε 60αρα. αντε τωρα να  εγκλιματιστεί στο 120 εγκλημα κατ εξακολούθηση

----------


## kostas karderines

Εγώ στο λεω γιατί απο μικρος έχω φτιάξει άπειρες κλούβες και εχω δει τα προβλήματα τους!πηρα ετοιμες και ησυχασα!Όταν είναι απλά μια κλούβα που τα πετάς μέσα είναι πανεύκολο!
Αλλάζει το πράγμα όταν μιλάμε για κλούβες αναπαραγωγής ή μια πάνω στην άλλη!θα πας να δεις το ένα ζευγάρι η να κάνεις το οτιδήποτε και θα ενοχλείς το κάτω!πρεπει να ειναι για μενα ανεξαρτητες!διαφωνώ κάθετα όταν μιλάμε για αναπαραγωγή καρδερινας σε τέτοιες κλούβες,όπως διαφωνώ με την συγκεκριμένη κλούβα που θα είναι με πόδια στο πάτωμα!Δεν ξέρω τι πουλια θα σου δώσουν αλλα έχε υπόψη σου ότι η καρδερινα από την φύση της είναι φοβιτσιαρικο και καχυποπτο πουλί και εαν δεν νιώσει ασφάλεια δεν κάνει εύκολα φωλια και εαν κάνει μπορεί να έχεις αλλα προβλήματα! Θέλει την ησυχία της!δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα καναρινια!


Για πάρε μάτι,σε 76 κινέζικη και πολύ είναι!



Και   60 κινεζική

----------


## mpraxami21

Με αποστομωσες. Ο εκτροφεας που θα τα παρω θα τα ειχε  σε 75???? δεν θα στρεσαριστεί  το πουλι

----------


## kostas karderines

Εάν είναι φετινά τα πουλια (δεν θυμάμαι τι έχεις αποφασίσει )δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να τα βάλεις σε τέτοιες διαστάσεις! Για το αρσενικό μικρό η μεγάλο,δεν θα έχει θέμα!
Βασίλη εύχομαι να σου δώσουν καλά πουλια και εδώ είμαστε ότι χρειαστείς!

----------


## jk21

Πρεπει να μαθεις σε τι χωρο τα ειχε .Αν τα ζευγαρωνε σε τοσο μεγαλο χωρο δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν σε 76 αρα ( που ειναι μια χαρα αν τα πουλια ζουνε συνηθως σε ιδιο χωρο ή και μεχρι 1 μετρο ) αλλα σιγουρα θα παιξει ρολο πολυ ο χαρακτηρας τους να βρεθουν απο πολυ μεγαλο χωρο σε μικρο και να προχωρησουν αμεσα σε αναπαραγωγη .Αν τον συνηθισουν , την αλλη χρονια μπορει και σε 60αρα που λεει ο λογος να ζευγαρωσουν οχι μονο 76αρα . 


Επειδη ομως πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει και μεγαλωνουν σε τοσο μεγαλες κλουβες , δεν ειναι παντα και τα πιο εξοικειωμενα στον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα  , νομιζω τα 100 ευρω ανα πουλι που σου ζητα ειναι αρκετα λεφτα .

----------


## mpraxami21

οποτε παω βλεπω που γεννηθηκαν και αναλογως πραττω
και κυριος αποφασίζω να παρω απο  καποιον που εχει γεννες σε μικρα κλουβια η <<μικρες κλουβες>>
και ο _Θεος βοηθος_

----------


## jk21

αποφασιζεις να παρεις πραγματικα πουλια εκτροφης ειτε απο μικρη ειτε απο μεγαλη κλουβα , αναλογα του χωρου που διαθετεις , των επιλογων που θες να ακολουθησεις και εφοσον σε συμφερει και οικονομικα 

100 ευρω πουλι balcanica δεν ειναι και το πιο φθηνο

----------


## mpraxami21

> Πρεπει να μαθεις σε τι χωρο τα ειχε .Αν τα ζευγαρωνε σε τοσο μεγαλο χωρο δεν μπορω να σου πω οτι δεν θα ζευγαρωσουν σε 76 αρα ( που ειναι μια χαρα αν τα πουλια ζουνε συνηθως σε ιδιο χωρο ή και μεχρι 1 μετρο ) αλλα σιγουρα θα παιξει ρολο πολυ ο χαρακτηρας τους να βρεθουν απο πολυ μεγαλο χωρο σε μικρο και να προχωρησουν αμεσα σε αναπαραγωγη .Αν τον συνηθισουν , την αλλη χρονια μπορει και σε 60αρα που λεει ο λογος να ζευγαρωσουν οχι μονο 76αρα . 
> 
> 
> Επειδη ομως πουλια που εχουν γεννηθει και μεγαλωνουν σε τοσο μεγαλες κλουβες , δεν ειναι παντα και τα πιο εξοικειωμενα στον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα  , νομιζω τα 100 ευρω ανα πουλι που σου ζητα ειναι αρκετα λεφτα .


 Με προβληματισες. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη μπορεις να μου πεις καποιες ενδεικτικες τιμες ωστε να μην παω σαν το αρνί για σφαξιμο γιατι ο ενας δεν ειπε μονο 100 ειπε ΑΠΟ 100

----------


## mpraxami21

ΟΚ ενταξη καταλαβα ποσο πιο λιανα να  το κανεις 
 σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## jk21

κατω απο 50 βρισκεις μονο απο κολλητο  αν δεν στο δωσει δωρο και συνηθως αντι χρηματα μπορει να ειναι σποροι , κλουβα κλπ

50 βρισκεις τα φθηνοτερα (αν ειναι απο αγνωστο και αν δεν πας να δεις γεννητορες δεν σου αποκλειω να ναι και φωλισια )

απο κει και περα σιγα σιγα ανεβαινουν οι τιμες 

Πουλια που εχουν γινει γονεις δεν θα τα βρεις 50 ευρω σε καμμια περιπτωση απο μην γνωστο σου που πχ ξερεις οτι τα δινει απλα γιατι εχει αρκετα αλλα που του γεννανε επισης 

Κυκλοφορανε και ενηλικα που τα δινουν γιατι εχουν ιαθει απο ασθενεια 

Καποιες φορες και ανηλικα τετοιας περιπτωσης 

Κυκλοφορουνε αρσενικα που σπανε αυγα και ενοχλουν τα μωρα μολις βγουνε απ τα αυγα 

Θηλυκιες που δεν λενε να κανουν τα αυγα εντος φωλιας 

Θηλυκιες που πετανε τα μικρα οταν δαχτυλιδωθουν και οι συγκεκριμενοι εκτροφεις δεν θελουν τετοια πουλια γιατι δεν δουλευουν καθολου με παραμανες (χλωμο ) 

Πουλια που δεν ζευγαρωσαν στα χερια του εκτροφεα 

Μην περιμενεις να σου δωσουν πουλια που εχουν πραγματικα ή στο μυαλο τους προβληματα ή προσωρινα προβληματα (γιατι ολα αυτα που ειπα παραπανω δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και μονιμη κατασταση .... ) αν δεν εχουν εκτροφη με πολλα πουλια ή πολλα πουλια γεννημενα την ιδια χρονια 

Πιο ευκολα σου χαριζουν πραγματικο πουλι εκτροφης (καλοι φιλοι ) χωρις προβληματα ( πραγματικα ή στη φαντασια τους ,μονιμα ή προσωρινα )  , παρα σου πουλανε ....

----------


## stefos

Εύχομαι να σου βγούνε καλές οι αγορές σου!!!!!!
Καλώς ορισες στον κόσμο της καρδερινας!

----------


## mpraxami21

> κατω απο 50 βρισκεις μονο απο κολλητο  αν δεν στο δωσει δωρο και συνηθως αντι χρηματα μπορει να ειναι σποροι , κλουβα κλπ
> 
> 50 βρισκεις τα φθηνοτερα (αν ειναι απο αγνωστο και αν δεν πας να δεις γεννητορες δεν σου αποκλειω να ναι και φωλισια )
> 
> απο κει και περα σιγα σιγα ανεβαινουν οι τιμες 
> 
> Πουλια που εχουν γινει γονεις δεν θα τα βρεις 50 ευρω σε καμμια περιπτωση απο μην γνωστο σου που πχ ξερεις οτι τα δινει απλα γιατι εχει αρκετα αλλα που του γεννανε επισης 
> 
> Κυκλοφορανε και ενηλικα που τα δινουν γιατι εχουν ιαθει απο ασθενεια 
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ προσωπικα ησουν κατατοπιστικοτατος και σε όλα τα παιδιά εύχομαι  μονο χαρες

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βασίλη θα περιμένουμε να δούμε τις καρδερίνες που θα αποκτήσεις , την κλούβα τους και εν συνεχεία να είσαι μαζί μας στη συμμετοχή εκτροφής και μάθησης πάνω σε αυτό το όμορφο πουλί !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## johnrider

ισως σε ενδιαφερει να παρεις κατι τετοιο εκτος απο τετραδα υπαρχει και σε μονοκατοικια και το dexion που εχεις το κανεις ραφι.

*Tετραωροφη πολυκατοικια*

----------


## ninos

Εγώ έχω και κλούβα και την γνωστή κινεζικη 90αρα ζευγαρώστρα. Ζευγαρώνουν και στις 2 και όντως τα ανεξάρτητα κλουβιά βοηθούν καλύτερα στο καθάρισμα.

Μην αγνοήσεις να σκεφτείς το χώρο που θα βαλεις τα πουλιά. Δεν θέλουν σκοτεινό χώρο, ενώ  το χειμώνα είναι ιδανικά να τα χτύπα κάνα 2ωρο ο πρωινός ήλιος. Ο ήλιος του χειμώνα πραγματικά δίνει υγεία στα πουλιά, σε αντίθεση.με το καλοκαίρ

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Βασιλη τι εμπειρια εχεις με πουλια γενικα?

και τι ηλικια εχεις?(αν θες το λες αυτο  :Happy: )

----------


## mpraxami21

Καλησπερα  05/09/1980  ********  Απο εμπειρια  ειχα ενα λουγαρακι 6 χρονια μετα μου εδωσε ενας αδερφος ζευγαρακι καναρινια αλλα πεθανε το αρσενικο και τελικα βρηκε γυναικα ο λουγαρος εκαναν δυο γεννες εκεινο το καλοκαιρι 5 στο συνολο μικρα και μου φενετε το κλειδι της επιτυχιας ηταν η διατροφη με τα φυτρα. Μετα επρεπε να μπαρκαρω  και εις γνωση μου τα εδωσα στον δολοφονο (ξαδερφος) γνωστος για το ποιον του, κυριακη πρωι βολτα στο αισχρο παζαρο (στους αλλους κατ'εξακολουθηση  που δυστυχως ακομα και αυριο εκει θα ειναι στο κ...λ...χανιο που μας καταντησαν )  5-10 πουλακια το καλοκαιρι και τον χειμωνα γενοκτονιες απο νερο τροφη. Θα μου πεις τα εδωσες σ'αυτον? ακομα και σημερα μετανιωνω ετσι που ξηγηθικα στα αθωα πλασματακια

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη ο Κωστας οτι σε ρωτησε το ρωτησε γιατι η εκτροφη ιθαγενων  προυποθετει να υπαρχει καποια εμπειρια και δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολη οσο πχ των καναρινιων και επειδη δεν σε ξερει θεωρησε σημαντικο να γνωριζουμε την ηλικια σου , κατι που ισως να επαιζε ρολο και στην διαπραγματευση σου και αναζητηση ενος πουλιου εκτροφης . Καλο ειναι αστεισμοι να παραλειπονται για να μην δημιουργηθουν απ το πουθενα παρεξηγησεις

----------


## mpraxami21

Oχι σιγουρα το μονο που δεν θέλω είναι να προσβαλω ΠΑΘΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ λιγο παραπανω

----------


## stefos

Τελικά φίλε βασιλη αγορασες - βρηκες καρδερίνες???????
Ή το άφησες για αργότερα?????

----------

